# Juice kits vs. fresh juice ?



## CandCwinery (Aug 23, 2011)

We have made a few of the cheaper wine kits with good success and are contemplating making a batch using fresh juice instead . The initial expense of the juice is less for the same yield , but I'm curious about a few things . What needs to be added to the juice ? Any major difference in the procedure ? Pros and cons of juice kit vs. fresh juice ? Expense ? Time to be drinkable ? What do you find typically lacking in " fresh juice " wine that needs to be addressed ?


----------



## Rocky (Aug 23, 2011)

One of the main advantages of a kit over juice is that the kit is already chemically balanced for you and pasteurized. You really do not have to be concerned with pH or acid level in most cases whereas you would have to address all of these using fresh juice.
Kits offer a large selection of varietals and you would have a hard time finding them all in juice form. The higher end kits are virtually worry free and make a very good wine. Fresh juice could present a number of issues depending on the grapes, how the juice was processed, stored and managed before you bought it.

I am interested in one comment you made regarding juice being less of an expense than a kit. What is variety, quantity and cost of juice are you referencing? I did not think there would be an advantage in fresh juice over a kit, ceteris paribus.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Aug 24, 2011)

Pro's and Con's How I See Them:

Kit
PRO's- Measuring devices not usually needed (maybe titration and definitely a hydrometer), Extra ingredients not needed (sometimes?), typically well prepared so a better outcome is easier to achieve

Con's- Can be expensive (? never made a kit and don't buy grape juice either)

FRESH
Pro's- Gives you a little more flexibility (changing acid, etc.) which then helps give experience with tweaking and using more devices, etc. and makes a more unique tailored product, can be cheaper (?)

Con's- Not as easy to produce a good wine, must have tools to take readings ($), need to have extra ingredients on hand (acids, yeasts, etc for the juice)


----------



## maddog (Aug 24, 2011)

I've only made one kit, so take that into account. 

My kit wine clarified quicker and was ready to drink earlier (5 weeks). All the ingredients were included. My wines made from concentrate needed some acid blend, yeast nutrient, pectic enzyme, and wine tannin. These cost a few dollars a piece, but they will make several batches of wine. I bought some acid test strips for $5. The only equipment I used was a hydrometer. I followed the recipies in Terry Garey's book "The Joy of Home Winemaking", and things turned out well (check your SG with the hydrometer as concentrate and fruit have varying levels of sugar). I'm assuming you have some campden tablets. You may need to buy a fining agent if you want a really clear wine. 

My homemade stuff was ready to drink within 6 weeks. Procedure was pretty much the same. I made a batch of Skeeter Pee that was ready in 4 weeks. 

I am not your typical wine drinker, and prefer sweeter, mild wines. I thought my recipe turned out better than the kit, probably because I modified it to fit my personal preferences. Most serious wine drinkers would have thought it was too sweet and lacking in tannin (which can be added). The taste may not be as complex with concentrated juice. Using frozen concentrate and canned fruit my cost was about half the kit wine cost. If made it with fresh fruit they would probably be closer in cost.


----------



## CandCwinery (Aug 24, 2011)

We have been looking at higher end California red kits and with shipping the prices are around $130 or so. The local brewing supply shop says it will start taking orders for California juice pails in September for $40 or so and last year offered 40 varietals.


----------



## EdwardLongshanks (Aug 25, 2011)

I would think one of the Pro's of Kits would be the endless variety, coming from some of the best growing regions in the world. For example Marlborough New Zealand Sauvingnon Blanc, Piedmont Nebbiolo, ect for around $120. Or picking Cabernet from France, Australia, South Africa, or Chili for $99. I couldn't imagine the cost of getting a bucket of fresh juice sent to me from one of those Vineyards. Better wine starts with better ingredients imo, but I could see using fresh local juice for the hobby factor.


----------



## Sirs (Aug 25, 2011)

I haven't ever done a kit or used juice other than store bought apple so I can't really say a lot on either all I can say is if given choice I'd rather get fresh grapes and go from there to me nothing better or come close in comparison to fresh fruit/grapes


----------



## tiya (Aug 26, 2011)

I am interested in one comment you made regarding juice being less of an expense than a kit. What is variety, quantity and cost of juice are you referencing? I did not think there would be an advantage in fresh juice over a kit, ceteris paribus. We have been looking at higher end California red kits and with shipping the prices are around $130 or so. The local brewing supply shop says it will start taking orders for California juice pails in September for $40 or so and last year offered 40 varietals.


----------

